# Did you feel peaceful...



## mermaid (Nov 8, 2003)

....today?  

I had a peaceful moment when I meditated this morning, took a walk and watched the sunrise ( there was a little half moon at like 7:00AM this morning but it’s very possible that I imagined it :lol)


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

No I dont feel peaceful right now. I did have a few peaceful hours today. So today was a good day.


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

I want to feel peaceful, but I cannot right now because my dh is cleaning and I am making myself feel guilty for not helping. :whip 

I have a cold and just woke up (it's 10:18 A.M. here) and will clean; I am just not ready to start until I have a cup of coffee. :hyper 

He isn't saying a thing; it's me making myself feel no peace. :b 

Leilanistar


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

> there was a little half moon at like 7:00AM this morning but it's very possible that I imagined it )


I doubt you imagined it. I see things like that alot. Even in the mornings. It's a nice simple pleasure!


----------



## spareohs (Jan 29, 2005)

I did, earlier in the day. It was the first "nice" day in awhile, so that really lifted my spirits and made me happy. But then I got anxious before work like I usually do, so it kinda got ruined.


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

Congrats on having your peaceful half-moon moment!  
There's nothing quite like being outdoors on a quiet, dewy morning... If I could get up that early, I would


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I felt peaceful a couple of nights ago. It was a good night.


----------

